# how soon can you use rabbit manure?



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 26, 2012)

i was just wondering how long you wait? or how long you are supposed to wait.. if at all. 
i am wanting to put the manure around plants. also can i use it in pots to start plants?
i heard some places that it is considered a "cold" manure and can be used straight on plants. thoughts?
thanks!

btw the manure has a good bit of hay with it. because the rabbits are pretty messy with it. this is fine for me for putting it on plants. just in case that has any consequence on how soon you can use it.


----------



## currycomb (Feb 26, 2012)

you heard right. rabbit is a cold manure, you cannot burn plants using it right away. for starting plants, i would mix it with dirt, just so it doesn'tdisentigrate as it decomposes and leaves your plant roots bare


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 26, 2012)

x2 
I just throw it right on the garden when it's time to work it up, or I usually make "bunny tea" for the flowers and dump the pale right into my flower bed.


----------

